# Canada: need screen printing equipment supplier



## mike d (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey there...
looking to start producing our tees on a larger scale... Does anyone know of any suppliers of equipment in Canada? We are looking for a complete kit preferably a 4 colour press..
Thanks in advance!!!
Mike D


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Where in Canada are you? You should try to find something local so you don't have to pay shipping charges.


----------



## mike d (Feb 13, 2007)

that's why I started this post (?!) I am located in Southern Ontario


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

mike d said:


> that's why I started this post (?!) I am located in Southern Ontario


Well, it's a good thing I asked.. I was going to recommend some places in Vancouver but obviously that won't work for you. 

Have you looked in your phone book under "screen printing supplies & equipment"?

I'm sure some other members will have some recommendations for you as well.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Well, it's a good thing I asked.. I was going to recommend some places in Vancouver but obviously that won't work for you.


I'm interested in Vancouver screen print equip. supply places. Please do recommend them.... what equip. have you used/purchased from them ? 


not that I will be doing any screen printing myself in the near future but it's good for me to know.... I get asked a lot for it.


----------



## mike d (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm interested in anywhere in Canada. I am trying to avoid customs charges.
Thank you Jasonda


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

In Vancouver:

Willox Graphic Supplies - Home
Metro Graphic Supplies.com

Also, if you know the brand of equipment you want to buy, you can go to the manufacturer's website and look for a distributor in your area.


----------



## mostdeluxe (Mar 30, 2009)

mike d said:


> Hey there...
> looking to start producing our tees on a larger scale... Does anyone know of any suppliers of equipment in Canada? We are looking for a complete kit preferably a 4 colour press..
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Mike D


hey maybe craig-ist saw one for 3500.oo jusa listed lastnighf PostingID: 1418667734 super cheap in vancouver


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

check out www.discoverylancer.com


----------



## standardgraphics (Jul 28, 2008)

http://mts.yellowpages.ca/bus/Manit...e=winnipeg&le=0|11f089c7f5c|11069708b5c|1575cyea call Morgan @
DISCOVERY LANCER GROUP
204.885.7792
WINNIPEG MANITOBA

you can look at their web site but, its kinda yea

I get all of my equipment and supplies there.....
all the equipment and tools are from other companies and you could buy it somewhere else BUT
their enviro clean up chemicals will save your health. and
the inks are ......the best........


----------



## ranmor58 (Jun 8, 2008)

Check out lancer group in winnipeg ask for morgan, tell him Randy sent ya!!!!!


----------



## HandmadeFamily (Jan 21, 2021)

mike d said:


> Hey there...
> looking to start producing our tees on a larger scale... Does anyone know of any suppliers of equipment in Canada? We are looking for a complete kit preferably a 4 colour press..
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Mike D


F&H Sons. Based in Etobicoke. Email Alfie, its on the website. They sell all sorts of presses.








Home - Screen Printing Supplies Canada


FH&Sons has manufactured plastisol silk screen inks and plastisols for metal coating and moulding applications for more than 40 years. Our focus is on quality products and exceptional customer service while maintaining competitive pricing. We have been ISO 9001:2000 certified since May 2000. As...



screenprintingsuppliescanada.com


----------

